# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Littekens weg krijgen,hoe?

## antje111111

ik heb de nare gewoonte korstjes en pukkeltjes en bultjes, en alles wat oneffen is op mijn huis kapot te krabben. nadeel is dat je daar van die lelijke littekens van krijgt. is er iets om die littekens weg te krijgen, te cammoufleren, of minder te laten worden? ik weet wel dat er cremes zijn die dat beweren, maar ik vraag me af of dat echt werkt? en masseren zeggen ze ook wel eens? meer tips en liever nog ervaringen?

----------


## Déylanna

Ga eens Biodermal Litteken Creme gebruiken. Het is een tube creme van 25 ml en kost circa €12,95. Wel prijzig, maar het help redelijk. Ik heb vier littekens op mijn bovenbuik, en na twee keer daags deze creme te gebruiken (wel ruim vier maanden gedaan) zijn ze een heel stuk minder. Eigenlijk vallen ze nu helemaal niet meer zo op.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## antje111111

klinkt goed. bedankt voor de tip  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

ik heb een hondebeet en die was erg groot, ik kreeg van de chirurg litteken creme mee voor het verkleinen van het litteken, het resultaat was dat ipv mijn halve vinger een litteken was er nu nog een dun streepje loopt die mensen alleen zien als ze er echt op letten, hoop dat het voor jou ook helpt antje!

----------


## Katja

Luus,

misschien is het een idee om de naam van de creme te vermelden..

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Katja,

Ik had EpiVera, dat heet nu ALHYDRAN op http://www.bap-medical.com/ALHYDRAN.php staat de info. Voor mensen die niet tegen reguliere producten kunnen is er van A.Vogel ook homeopatische creme om littekens te verminderen. Succes allemaal  :Smile:

----------


## Katja

Oh dat heb ik ook van mijn arts gekregen!

na een paar keer smeren ben ik ermee gekapt,
als het echt helpt begin ik wel weer te smeren,,

alleen is mn litteken sterk verkleurd.. echt donkerpaars,, :S hoop dat het helpt..

----------


## Luuss0404

ja dat had ik ook de eerste paar dagen en daarna werd het litteken kleiner en lichter van kleur bijna als mijn normale huidskleur. 
je arts heeft daar niks over gezegd? mijn chirurg zei dat het eerst een paar dagen paars/rood kon zijn en dat het daarna weg zou trekken en dat had te maken met het vernieuwen van het weefsel en de bloedplaatjes die hun werk doen om het kleiner te maken. .
als je het toch niet vertrouwd zou ik het toch even navragen voor de zekerheid  :Smile:

----------


## Tess71

Hoi Antje, ik heb precies dezelfde kwaal.....heel erg naar maar op een of andere manier lucht het kapot krabben mij heel erg op.
Alleen daarna denk ik f**k waarom doe ik dit nou!

Luuss of Katja helpt het ook als de wondjes al dicht zijn?

Groetjes

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik mocht/kon de creme pas gebruiken toen het litteken gedicht was...

----------


## cinder

> ik heb de nare gewoonte korstjes en pukkeltjes en bultjes, en alles wat oneffen is op mijn huis kapot te krabben. nadeel is dat je daar van die lelijke littekens van krijgt. is er iets om die littekens weg te krijgen, te cammoufleren, of minder te laten worden? ik weet wel dat er cremes zijn die dat beweren, maar ik vraag me af of dat echt werkt? en masseren zeggen ze ook wel eens? meer tips en liever nog ervaringen?


hai,
gebruik calendulanzalf van vsm dit werkt super paar maal daags insmeren en ala een gave huid en geen littekens gr

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Cinder,

Bedankt voor de tip, ik zag op de website dat het een homeopathisch middel is en niet erg duur ook  :Smile: 
Voor info over calendulan zalf, creme, emulsie, gel of wondspray van vsm zie http://www.purelijfkracht.nl/product/51

----------


## Agnes574

Calendulazalf helpt bij vele dingen;
-schaafwondjes,
-brandwondjes
-acné (schijnt)
-wondjes door krabben
-muggebeten/andere beten
... ik heb altijd een tube in huis!!

Voor littekens gebruik je best een product met vitamine E!!

----------


## Oki07

calendula zalf heb je soms ook van het eigen merk ipv dr. vogel, dat scheelt behoorlijk.

----------


## sietske763

ze zeggen toch ook dat bio-oil zo goed is.....of is dat al besproken en heb ik dat gemist

----------


## Oki07

Volgens mijn huisarts was vitamine E creme het beste tegen littekens. En dan die met een hoge dosis vitamine E erin. Ik heb het op recept gekregen, maar moest het wel betalen. Was iets van 12,00 voor een tube van 30 gram. Ik denk dat het ook wel zonder recept te krijgen is. Het litteken is niet weg, maar nog maar een klein streepje dat je nauwelijks ziet.

----------


## sietske763

ze zeggen dat bio oil ook veel vit. E bevat, een flesje kost ong. 10 euro

----------


## dotito

Dermatix is een hele goede littekenzalf maar vrij duur ik geloof rond de 40 euro.

----------


## Oki07

> Dermatix is een hele goede littekenzalf maar vrij duur ik geloof rond de 40 euro.


Mijn huisarts heeft het, op mijn verzoek, voorgeschreven en ik kreeg het toen vergoed. Hij kende het niet, maar ik had de folder uit de wachtkamer meegenomen. Ik heb nog een dichte tube. Die wil ik je best toesturen hoor. Dan moet je me even een pb-tje met je adres sturen.

----------


## jess311

Beste Littekencreme - http://shytobuy.nl

----------

